# Bruce Gavins



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi everyone,

Does anyone have any news on Bruce since his heart problems? I was thinking about him lasy night when I had my overgrown project box out. I hope he is doing well.

Roger Corrie
Virginia Beach, VA


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I haven't heard from him in weeks, I emailed him a few days ago, but no response. He owes me some money. I bought a few bodies from him and paid with a Money order. He claimed he never got it, so I did a search on it and it turns he did get it, and cashed it. He told me he would make good on it and send me some extra bodies, but he won't even return my emails now. 

All he has to is paypal me the 23 bucks he owes, but for some reason, he's blowing me off.

I hope he's ok and I hope he repays me the money too. it's not a lot of money, but I was put through considerable hassle just proving he cashed it.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

It may be a while the news I got was that he had a heart attack. He is a good guy and I'm sure he will take care of you once he gets back on his feet. I was just loking for some news from anyone that has talked to him recently

Roger Corrie


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Roger, "Bobhch" has had recent contact with Bruce. Posted in here somewheres.

A long hospital stay, mass meds, the whole enchilada.

Home now recouperating and hopes to be back in action by fall, according to Bobzilla.


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

VJ, I've had several dealings with Bruce and never had a problem. If there was a mix up with the MO I'm sure it was an honest mistake. If he hasn't straightened it out by now it's only because he has been physically unable to. 

Because I hate to see a good man kicked when he's down, I'll send you the refund myself and work it out with Bruce when he's up to it.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I have no doubt Bruce is a good man, and I took his lack of response as a sign of bad health. I've always been on of his biggest proponents on the boards, I have at least 40 of his bodies, maybe even more

no worries fellas


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Bruce is alive and well...yeah baby!*



videojimmy said:


> I have no doubt Bruce is a good man, and I took his lack of response as a sign of bad health. I've always been on of his biggest proponents on the boards, I have at least 40 of his bodies, maybe even more
> 
> no worries fellas


Yeah Bruce just responded to a E-Mail I sent him and he is on lots of Meds and serious need for rest and relaxation! He just needs time off right now via Doctors Orders.

At least 40 bodies here also jimmy. My Willy's' truck from the build off was a Bruce Gavins body. I drilled it, cut it, gooped it...you name it they are made to leave as is or customize them just like any Original slot car body.



















For people that don't know this...Bruce Gavins bodies are more like plastic...almost exactly like Tyco uses for their bodies. They are very easy to work with and used Bills Goop with great success and also bonded styrene with Bills goop on my current Willy's truck build. 

I highly recommend the AJs ramp trucks that fit either Tyco (one mold) or AFX (a different mold). Have 8 of these total and love them. Green, Brown, 2-Light blue, Yellow, Orange, White and Red. You can race the heck out of them as they run way better than any AJs chassis original that cost $$$$$ big bucks.

Bruce will be back in time, bob...zilla


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Here is some more info on Bruce I got recently

Last information I have is about two weeks old: He was out of the
hospital, suffering a stronger attack than the first one. He is
supposed to be all right, but will be remaining away from the PC and
his garage for a while to recover from it. Not much, I know, but I was
glad to hear he will be all right again.

Michael


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Bring Back to the TOP

Anyone have any new info on Bruce??

Hope he is getting Well!!

Roger Corrie


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

vaBcHRog said:


> Bring Back to the TOP
> 
> Anyone have any new info on Bruce??
> 
> ...


Funny I was thinking of Bruce also and had sent him a email which came back as no longer valid. Hope everything is ok.


Dave


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

I sent an e-mail also wishing him well. My e-mail was also returned with a no longer valid address. I would love to see him back in the hobby but I especially hope for his good health. 

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I like Bruce and all, but he did screw me out of 23 bucks. 
He said he would make good on it, but he never did. 

I hope he's ok, but I also want my money too... you know?

ok, maybe "screwed" is the wrong word for it... but I was put through considerable hassle tracking down a payment, filling out forums at the Post Office, waiting in lines, etc. And in the end, I had to pay for my auction twice.. all for nothing. I've been trying to resolve this since April, so I think I've been patient. 

I'm not bashing Bruce, and I don't appriecate the tone from some of you implying that I am bashing him. I'm just telling you all about my last dealings with him. I'm a big fan of his work, but that doesn't mean I like paying money for nothing either... and really, how much effort does it take to refund through paypal anyway? 

My brother had a *massive* heart attack a few months ago, I know all about them... so save your breath.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

he didnt screw you out of any thing. the man is sick. send me your pay- pal address and i will pay you. this is your secoud requst. thank you have a good day. please no flameing war iam very sick to.i have a very bad back .bed rest! Lendell


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

"but I also want my money too... you know?"

Send me your e-mail address and I'll paypal you tonight. I consider Bruce a great friend I have yet to have the pleasure to meet. I want all concerns for Bruce to be for his health and nothing more.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Anyone out there that has unfilled orders from Bruce. I offer now to replace those bodies you wanted from him with any of my bodies that I ever made. I want no ill feeling towards Bruce he had two heart attacks and hopefully is recovering well.

Roger Corrie
Virginia Beach, VA


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

[edited] and poster banned


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*People who'll stand up for you in the worst of times?...*

...... priceless. nd


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey Mayhem... July was MONTHS ago... lay off the pipe and take a look at the calander, dimwit. 

Also, this is public forum I can post here if I want, as long as I obey the rules YOU just ignored. 

I won't stoop to swearing, that's for little minded suck ups like you. Bruce never gave me anything, so you tell me why I should just hand him 25 bucks, be put through a huge hassle.... and then forget all about it? 

Why not send AW 25 bucks for nothing?
send Dash another 25 bucks...
While you're at it... send all your vendors 25 bucks, since you feel like you owe them something. 

Also, are you so full of yourself you'd think I'd care if you "ignored me"? 
By all means, please do. 

I'm sorry, but being an hour late for work just so I can stand in line at the post office for 25 mins, filling out forums and tracking down a payment I already made that Bruce claimed I didn't send, and then being lied to about being repaid for it, GIVES me EVERY RIGHT to complain. 

YOU should be the one that leaves, since you can't control yourself... what if a kid comes here and reads your crap? 

PM me the next time your in NYC, we'll see if you're man enough to repeat your tirade to my face, ok?


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

[edited] and poster banned


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

_"And don't fight with whiney assed little boys"_

ok, what do you do with them?

yeah, I figured as much


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Gavins*

I have made payment of $25 to Videojimmy via paypal so this issue is dead.

Now lets get back to wishing Bruce a speedy recovery.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

thanks Gary... I won't forget this, your generousity or Mayhem's vile post.

I've seen one guy after another here piss and moan just because they had to wait two weeks to get something from a vendor... I've been waiting for 6 months, 7 months as of Oct 13th. (I checked the email chain when I got home tonight) I don't know Bruce, he's never given me anything I didn't pay for, so I don't feel like I owe him anything... and I have been waiting for months AFTER he had his heart attack and months AFTER he said he was going to refund the money.

I wasn't bashing him and I have ALWAYS praised his work. 

You tell me, how long should a person wait before he has the right to even mention his situation here? Put a number on it... 5,6,7,8 months? I made two comments, one after 4 months and the other after 6 1/2 months... if that makes me a bad guy, so be it. 

As for the refund, like I said, my brother had a massive heart attack in May, and he's back to work as of two weeks ago... so I didn't think asking Bruce to spend 2 minutes on the PC to refund my money was any great burden, considering the hoops he had me jump through to clear up his mistake. 

in any case, I hope your friend Bruce feels better soon. 



Mayhem, You went WAY over the line. For someone who was whining about my post, it was YOU who lowered the bar here. All I did was state the facts, YOU made it personal... I won't forget that, ever. I can't wait to run into YOU at a show. 

Do me a favor and make a list of all the sites YOU think I shouldn't be a part of, since you've elected yourself the grand POOBAH of all slot forums in creation. 

Ok?


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Wine-wine-wine-wine. Do you need cheese with that sir? No?? I see you're already full of yourself.

-fcb

Back to more serious things:
Having some experience in the medical field. I can tell you that heart attacks affect different people in different ways. Even though there really isn't a "little" heart attack there are degrees of the seriousness & the lasting effects. I don't know to what extent the damage is or how long the gentleman will be down. I pray for his healthy & speedy recovery as everyone should that is concerned about his health & well being.
Right now HobbyTalk, HO cars, & whiners are the least of his concerns.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

*MAYHEM* said:


> I'm a member of half a dozen different bulletin boards and I've never even been tempted to put anyone on on my ignore list. For you I'm not only tempted, I tried only to find *there is no ignore list here*.


Actually, if you look at the top of the page you will see a link labeled *MY SETTINGS*. Click it and then look under the *MISCELLANEOUS* section -- there is a link for *Buddy / Ignore Lists*.

Just trying to help.

Get well Bruce -- I need some more open cockpit racers! :thumbsup: 

'doba


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

1976Cordoba said:


> Actually, if you look at the top of the page you will see a link labeled *MY SETTINGS*. Click it and then look under the *MISCELLANEOUS* section -- there is a link for *Buddy / Ignore Lists*.
> 
> Just trying to help.
> 
> ...


Much obliged. :thumbsup:


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

BTW: I want to apologise for my language last night, I didn't mean to offend the general population of the boards. However when something makes me that angry, the Sailor in me takes over.

I'll do my best to refrain from that sort of thing in the future.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Hey *MAYHEM* I'm coming out there for the Airshow this weekend, anywhere to race in the area?
Bill


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

*MAYHEM* said:


> BTW: I want to apologise for my language last night, I didn't mean to offend the general population of the boards. However when something makes me that angry, the Sailor in me takes over.
> 
> I'll do my best to refrain from that sort of thing in the future.


Salior? United States Navy??

Roger Corrie
Virginia Beach, VA
USN Retired


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

vaBcHRog said:


> Salior? United States Navy??
> 
> Roger Corrie
> Virginia Beach, VA
> USN Retired


Air crew, Photo Mate. Four years. 3 1/2 on CVN-68 Uss Nimitz


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Aviation Electrician

Air Crew EA3 EP3E VQ2

F14's VF14, VF32, VF143, VF74

USS Forrestal
USS Saratoga
USS John F. Kennedy
USS Eisenhower

Roger Corrie


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

So has anybody heard from Bruce? How is he doing? I hope he's doing well! 

Jerry


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Thats what we are waiting to find out about

Roger Corrie


----------

